
Ask HN: What are interesting ways to make money other than a job as a dev? - thrwaway69
So I am not looking to open a SaaS (though lemme know if you have any interesting problems at your place).<p>I am curious about ways in which being a programmer might help or be important. Something like automating trading or scrapping web for particular information to sell.<p>Things that help you learn more about a different field but let you apply your existing skills to solve.
======
onemoresoop
I know this sounds cliche but what you want to find is a niche market where
theres still harvestable low hanging fruit or some original product/idea that
might be useful and not saturated. I think automating trading and even selling
scrapped data are already getting somewhat mature; it’s not easy to compete
with shops that have been doing it for some time by working solo..

~~~
thrwaway69
Yeah, I was giving an example since I don't have any good ones atm.

Maybe someone knows some regular work that isn't automated or will be
incredibly easy for a dev.

------
cable2600
Become a systems integrator that use other people's projects like open source
to solve problems with a solution based on a database you create and make the
UI to. Create solutions for people using free and open source software.

